# Freshwater Gulf Pipefish info?



## shrimpkeepertom (Feb 27, 2012)

Ive been doing a bit of research on these fellas and they seem very interesting and easy to breed. I have a 20 gallon heavily planted cherry shrimp and mexican cray tank. Think they would fit in okay? The cherries do breed though so i dont want all of their fry being eaten. Anyone know of any online places to purchase these guys?


----------

